

Who wants this domain, www.cellbro.com? - aitoehigie

I have this domain name, www.cellbro.com which would expire soon, anyone interested in having it can hit me up. My contact details are in my profile.
thanks
======
there
list it on <http://hntrades.com>

------
jason_slack
is it celbro.com or cellbro.com?

You have both in the title/body...

~~~
aitoehigie
My bad, corrected. thanks

